# mathews dxt vs switchback xt



## switchback xt (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you guys think, i have a switchback xt and someone is wanting to trade me a dxt. i don't know what to do. sbxt is awesome bow does the dxt compare.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a sbxt as well and my freind has the dxt the sbxt in both of our opinions is a better bow. I'd stick with your xt.


----------



## switchback xt (Jun 6, 2010)

*sbxt*

that is kind of what i was thinking, thanks


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2010)

i had a dxt, waas awesome, good stand bow, my BIL shoots a SBXT, its a good bow too, but it prefer the DXT. I shoot a Mission X4 now and I like it better than the others. Less $$$ too.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 6, 2010)

I never shot a DXT but I did own a SBXT, I think I hunted with it two years.  Killed 13 or 14 deer with it, never missed one.  It shot surprisingly well for such a short bow IMO.


----------



## hansel (Jun 7, 2010)

I sold my SBXT and replaced it with the DXT, they are both great bows IMHO if I could do it all over again I would have kept the SBXT and sold the Drenalin


----------



## switchback xt (Jun 7, 2010)

*sbxt*

Yeah I have went thru this i have owned several mathews i bought sbxt new in 06 and went thru the misison , pse and hoyt finally got me another sbxt, heard good stuff about dxt. but it is to hard to want to let the sbxt go fine shooting bow.


----------



## trentb (Jun 7, 2010)

i've shot alot of bows. the sbxt is one of my favorites to hunt with. the mq1 was also a super sweet hunting bow.


----------



## autoturkey (Jun 12, 2010)

i own both.i have an 06 sbxt and a 09 dxt i like the dxt but i love the sbxt.i drive nails with the xt.i shoot the dxt just average.i use the new dxt for a back up.i just feel comfortable with the xt.i took 3 deer and my fist archery elk with it last year with the old xt.it is just a great bow!!!


----------



## switchback xt (Jun 12, 2010)

*sbxt*

Thanks for all the help I have decided to keep the sbxt. I sold one thought I wanted more speed and have come full circle back to the xt didnt want to make another mistake.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have both right now but am about to sell the DXT.  I won't get rid of the SBXT until they make something better.


----------

